# GrubHub Miami, what I've learned.



## MicDee (May 16, 2017)

*Update: 06/23/17: Change of guaranteed pay terms, must accept 85% of trips offered instead of 75%.*

I started GrubHub awhile back and I was thinking of doing rideshare as well, but I can't put those miles on my car.

I like the flexibility of the job and the fact that I don't have to order the food myself. I thought I'd write a bit about it before I go off to bed, so my writing maaaay be a bit nonsensical, I'll fix it later!

So lets get down to it, I've learned that...

*Delivery bags:* You only get two in the mail, it isn't enough, it's far from enough. The amount of bags they KNOW you have, doesn't stop them from making you pick up 10+ white trays of food. I had to buy one of those big bags myself, the ones made for those big tin plates; came in hand the next day with a 17 item order. Got the reasonably priced ones that I needed to stuff with hard form/cardboard on the bottom; must have straps that hook from underneath it. It went to a Uber branch, freaking really. There is now a place in the city where you can go get more from GrubHub, set it up like a week after I bought mine, gonna drop by to see how that all works.

*Minimum wage:* Minimum wage is considered to be $9.00 an hour in Miami GrubHub. Minimum wage is guaranteed if you haven't made enough, from delivery pay + built in tips, for BLOCK hours. Block hours meaning if you were quick enough to get scheduled hours. But here's the thing, you need to at least have gotten ONE delivery during the block and have an acceptance rate of 85% and not have gone offline for 5-10 minutes. Meaning not noticing another delivery popped up mid way, your phone powering down, or no wifi(Use them datas); for extended periods of time you out of luck son. The first one happened to me my first time.

*Working without a block:* You can work without a schedule, you just null the whole guaranteed minimum wage thing, which doesn't matter if you end up making more then 9 dollars an hour anyhow.

*Pick-Up:* Note to use street parking? No parking must times. Inside a mall/high-raise hotel? Gonna get lost. Note to park in parking lot/free parking garage and pick up at counter? Makes your day.

*Drop-Off:* Those with home numbers, street numbers, and no unit numbers makes you smile. Those that have unit numbers and don't leave a note about where you should park, makes you frown. People that live in high raisers often have no idea where delivery people can park their car or that we can't park it in the same place they do.
*
Orders:* The drop off tends to pop up a half a second before the pick up, mixing the two up will make you late. You WILL get orders in the middle of a delivery, sometimes, and rejecting will hurt your hourly minimum if you haven't made it and your overall weekly acceptance rate. You WILL get orders that are 5-10 minutes pass the pick-up time, sometimes, and you will always be 10+ minutes away from the pick-up place too. Got to suck it up, let GrubHub know and text/call the diner that you'll be late with their order and give them the GPS arrival time + 15 minutes.

*Availability:* You can go from Accepting Tasks to Unavailable when your block ends or when you feel like if you have are hustling with no blocks, even if you are mid delivery. I didn't know this, I got a delivery notice mid delivery 1 minute after my block ended and I didn't notice it, there went my $9 an hour right there. If you are Accepting Tasks when you plan to end it with your current delivery; you will get another one otherwise. Go to Unavailable when you are able or suffer that 30 minute out of the way extra drive.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice report. Hope things are still working out for you.


----------



## Magmag18 (Nov 20, 2018)

MicDee said:


> *Update: 06/23/17: Change of guaranteed pay terms, must accept 85% of trips offered instead of 75%.*
> 
> I started GrubHub awhile back and I was thinking of doing rideshare as well, but I can't put those miles on my car.
> 
> ...


Hey MicDee!

Do you still deliver for GrubHub in the Miami Florida area? I'm participating in a research study that is comparing what food delivery companies pay their drivers. The goal of the study is to keep our compensation competitive in the market.

Your participation can earn you $50 and it's pretty simple. All we ask is for is two
screenshots - one of your week-to-date summary that you receive on Mondays for
each week. The most recent two weeks would be the most beneficial, even if you
didn't drive at all one week.

Additionally, an eight question, multiple choice survey is needed prior to being
compensated. If you are interested, I can forward you the link to complete the
survey.

Also, if you refer another driver who successfully participates, you can earn an
extra $10 for each referral. AND, if you drive for multiple delivery companies,
please let me know and you can earn an EXTRA $50. It's 50 dollars for either an Amazon gift card or Mastercard, your pick! You can email me at [email protected].

I'd be happy to address any questions or concerns!


----------

